# Any Low Carb/Levothyroxine Success stories?



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

As many of you know, I was diagnosed with hypothyroid last November (2010). After years of feeling like dirt and being hard headed and not seeing a doc I decided to go. Well long story short, we at first thought I had anxiety so we went on lexapro, only to find out from bloodwork 3 days later that I was hypo. I decided to stay on the Lexapro as my hypo was giving me some anxiety. Now please note that even though I have had my hypo symptoms probably since 2006 I was always capable of losing weight, **** I even lost 60 pounds the summer prior to being diagnosed. I was always big and had a horrible diet, but when I worked out and ate well the pound came off fairly quick. Anywho, after my diagnosis and starting on Lexapro I gained 110 lbs!!!! Christ. No I am on levothyroxine and pretty much almost leveled out and I feel pretty damn good now, I have some occasional fatigue but thats about it. My problem is i'm weighing in at almost 340 an need to lose this weight. I'm thinking it was more the lexapro as I wasn't this big when I found out I was hypo and started my levo, and my sister was on lexapro and went from like 120 to 165 within a couple months.

I am going hardcore low carb this time around and exercising no matter what, I am extrememly disgusted with myself.

Anywho, I am just curious if anyone that is hypo and is on levothyroxine have any success stories as it is going to drive me nuts if i was always able to lose and now can't. I feel good, I just here so many horror stories about levothyroxine that I don't know whats up or down. Also if it ends up being the Lexapro that was the cause does anyone else have any experience with that. I want to get back down to at least 260 but July-August. I just want to know if there is a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> As many of you know, I was diagnosed with hypothyroid last November (2010). After years of feeling like dirt and being hard headed and not seeing a doc I decided to go. Well long story short, we at first thought I had anxiety so we went on lexapro, only to find out from bloodwork 3 days later that I was hypo. I decided to stay on the Lexapro as my hypo was giving me some anxiety. Now please note that even though I have had my hypo symptoms probably since 2006 I was always capable of losing weight, **** I even lost 60 pounds the summer prior to being diagnosed. I was always big and had a horrible diet, but when I worked out and ate well the pound came off fairly quick. Anywho, after my diagnosis and starting on Lexapro I gained 110 lbs!!!! Christ. No I am on levothyroxine and pretty much almost leveled out and I feel pretty damn good now, I have some occasional fatigue but thats about it. My problem is i'm weighing in at almost 340 an need to lose this weight. I'm thinking it was more the lexapro as I wasn't this big when I found out I was hypo and started my levo, and my sister was on lexapro and went from like 120 to 165 within a couple months.
> 
> I am going hardcore low carb this time around and exercising no matter what, I am extrememly disgusted with myself.
> 
> Anywho, I am just curious if anyone that is hypo and is on levothyroxine have any success stories as it is going to drive me nuts if i was always able to lose and now can't. I feel good, I just here so many horror stories about levothyroxine that I don't know whats up or down. Also if it ends up being the Lexapro that was the cause does anyone else have any experience with that. I want to get back down to at least 260 but July-August. I just want to know if there is a light at the end of the tunnel.


Do you have recent lab results and ranges for TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4?

The Atkin's is where it's at in my opinion. It works for me. BUT, I am on Armour.

Let us have a look at your labs. Please make sure you include the ranges.


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> Do you have recent lab results and ranges for TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4?
> 
> The Atkin's is where it's at in my opinion. It works for me. BUT, I am on Armour.
> 
> Let us have a look at your labs. Please make sure you include the ranges.


I will have labs in about two weeks. TSH was high at the end of october in the 6.0 range. I was upped to .150 mcg of levo and have been feeling pretty good. I had to reschedule to go to my doc until the middle of jnauary. Don't think I have a FT3 or FT4 scheduled this time around just TSH T3 and T4 but when I get them i'll let yas know.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

What do you mean by hard core low carb? Be careful - if you go really low your body will actually scale back the T3 - and your metabolism will slow. Been there, done that. I am an advocate of no grains, no dairy, limited fruit, and few starchy veggies. But be careful, as you can end up dialing back the metabolism - and not losing.


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

HeidiBR said:


> What do you mean by hard core low carb? Be careful - if you go really low your body will actually scale back the T3 - and your metabolism will slow. Been there, done that. I am an advocate of no grains, no dairy, limited fruit, and few starchy veggies. But be careful, as you can end up dialing back the metabolism - and not losing.


I am in currently in the induction phase of atkin which really does restrict carbs, but when I hit the OWL part i think I will be good. Fingers are crossed. What I meant by hardcore is I plan on stayin in induction a while longer to jump start everything. We will see how I fair out, I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> I will have labs in about two weeks. TSH was high at the end of october in the 6.0 range. I was upped to .150 mcg of levo and have been feeling pretty good. I had to reschedule to go to my doc until the middle of jnauary. Don't think I have a FT3 or FT4 scheduled this time around just TSH T3 and T4 but when I get them i'll let yas know.


Gee; with TSH that high, it is doubtful that you can shed some weight. However, going on the low carb NOW would put you in good stead as it will prevent futher weight gain.

And when you get to where you are euthryoid, the weight will slip off and you will also have the diet down pat.

You can count on us for support!


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> Gee; with TSH that high, it is doubtful that you can shed some weight. However, going on the low carb NOW would put you in good stead as it will prevent futher weight gain.
> 
> And when you get to where you are euthryoid, the weight will slip off and you will also have the diet down pat.
> 
> You can count on us for support!


Thanks, It was that high 3 months ago, so with my new adjustment I am feeling pretty good. Still a little foggy but the constipation is going away which is a good sign. Plus I don't need to go to bed at 8 and sleep until 8 too feel better although sometimes I do it because it feels good. We'll see what happens.


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> Gee; with TSH that high, it is doubtful that you can shed some weight. However, going on the low carb NOW would put you in good stead as it will prevent futher weight gain.
> 
> And when you get to where you are euthryoid, the weight will slip off and you will also have the diet down pat.
> 
> You can count on us for support!


Thanks, It was that high 3 months ago, so with my new adjustment I am feeling pretty good. Still a little foggy but the constipation is going away which is a good sign. Plus I don't need to go to bed at 8 and sleep until 8 too feel better although sometimes I do it because it feels good. We'll see what happens.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Scotty -

I was diagnosed the same time as you and was carrying 20 extra lbs that I could not lose. Once my TSH got below 2 I was able to lose it with diet and exercise. The levo allowed me to lose the 20 lbs I could not lose when I was hypo but I had to work at it.

I can't comment on Lexpro and its contribution to your weight gain or how it will impact trying to lose weight but being hypo certainly makes it difficult to lose weight. When you are euthryoid it seems possible again.

I am not a real fan of fad type diets. Your body needs carbs, your body needs fats, your body needs fiber, fruits and veggies and your body needs protein. For me I found it was the simple formula of calories in and calories out. As someone mentioned above, you can't cut your calories too low or it will impact your ability to lose.

I really recommend you go on line and google some of the calorie calculators. You put in your age, weight and other stats and it gives you a good idea of how many calories you need to maintain your current weight and how many you need to cut to to lose weight at a sensible rate. Then spend a few days counting your calories and it will be eye opening!! Portion sizes and what is contibuting to weight gain will really become apparent.

Best of luck, you can do it!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I did the no-carb diet (Atkins Induction phase) for about a week before a recent vacation, and 5 pounds fell off with ease (and with no exercise because I was too busy that week). But I should also share that I had only gained about 10 pounds total throughout my thyroid "ordeal" so my challenge was not nearly as big as yours. I will probably start it up again soon because I put some of the weight back on during the vacation (hey, it was all-inclusive, so I took advantage of all of my pre-paid food and beverages) and afterwards. I have not exactly been kind to my body over the past couple of weeks.


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

northernlite said:


> Scotty -
> 
> I was diagnosed the same time as you and was carrying 20 extra lbs that I could not lose. Once my TSH got below 2 I was able to lose it with diet and exercise. The levo allowed me to lose the 20 lbs I could not lose when I was hypo but I had to work at it.
> 
> ...


Well I'm 3 pounds lighter today. So that might be a positive. Haha. Only thing I miss about low carbing is craft beer, love that stuff.


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Well Im down 3 pounds today so that might be a good sign. Only thing I miss with low carbing is craft beer. Love that stuff. Oh well hopefully if I lost the weight and maintain we will meet again


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Low carb is a wicked diuretic for the first week or so.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

HeidiBR said:


> Low carb is a wicked diuretic for the first week or so.


Darn...I was hoping at least some of what I lost in that week before my vacation was fat. But in all honesty, you're probably right. Darnit!


----------

